# Saying goodbye to a pet.



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls- just getting round to writing this now.We had to put our lovely dog, Petra to sleep today 2 weeks ago . She hadnt been well since Christmas (think i posted that somewhere) and the vet said that she had tumours which she thought could have already spread to her bones. She gave us medicine which she seemed to be doing quite well on and told us to come back in February.

The week before she died i noticed she was having trouble bending down to eat (she had a cough already). I was away 2 days at my sisters and dh said she wasnt doing great. She could not get up on the sofa and would not let dh lift her as she was in pain.When i arrived home she could not walk on her back legs -it was awful. Dh phoned the vet and she said it was time to say goodbye.

The next morning the poor wee thing could not get out at all and had an accident! It was awful as she knew that something was wrong. It was so hard to watch her drag herself around.The vet came that afternoon.it was very quick but so sad . We have had her since a puppy -she was 15. I havent managed to move her blanket yet. Folded it in half last week and another bit this week.We have still to collect her ashes which we will scatter under the apple tree.She was a great companion tho and we have many memories including her dragging dh's dd round the park on her roller blades!


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Im so sorry about you lovely Dog..

I hate it when things like that happen. I had a few dogs over the years and it breaks my heart to think of them.

Im sure you will need time Hun to get over this. Alot of people say that getting another Pet can sometimes help you to heal. But i think give yourself a little time 1st.

Hope you ok Mrs

Angel83


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Angel-must send you a pm one of these days although you probably have read up here.


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

I Pm'd you already Hun


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Irisheyes,

So sorry to hear of your loss,  , our first dog was 13 when she had the same thing, it is just so sad when you cannot tell them what is happening.  

It sounds like she had a wonderful time with you as her family and a long life too, you have just got to hold them memories close to your heart.

Give yourself time, we replaced her belongings, which we have still kept in a 'special' box, with a lovely picture we had took a few years before of her so she will never be forgotten.

emps
x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Irisheyes

Just read your post, it made me cry, so have to send you a  .

Pets are part of the family and losing them is soooo difficult. I lost my darling dog 18 months ago but still think about her. I've got 2 other dogs (recently gained a new pup ), which helps.

Mourn your loss but hang on to those happy memories.

xxxx


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Irisheyes
I completely sympathise with you over the sad loss of such a much loved old girl. I'd read your previous post and was keeping an eye open and everything crossed for her. We too have a loveable old boy (we think he's about 17 but he is from the dogs' home so we can't be sure). He's fit and well and still loves a long(ish) walk, but I dread any sign that something might be wrong. He's due to go for his yearly 'MOT' and I'm putting it off 'just in case' they find something! (childish I know)
People who are'nt 'doggy' just don't understand how much we grow to love them... and I think they are especially dear to those of us who have had all of the [email protected] that TTC etc has thrown at us.
I just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you. You did your best for her and gave her a lovely life... she couldn't have asked for more.
Love
Elaine


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

irisheyes, i am so sorry honey, i cant even imagine what its going to be like when our doogie gets unwell-bless them they rely on us totally dont they. our fellas been on holiday at my mum and dads for 2wks since day before EC, he's come home today-yippee!   DH is on a walk with him now.  i hope you are ok.  
anna
x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Irisheyes  

I am so sorry to read about your wonderful Petra  

I really understand where you are coming from hun.  We lost our doggie Katie in November 2006.  We were totally devastated as we too had her from a pup and she was 14 when we had to have her put to sleep.  The biggest problem I had was that I felt that there was no "proper" way to behave.....with a human, there is a process of grieveing to a point but when we lost Katie, I felt totally lost with my emotions and didn't really know what to do with myself.  I literally went to pieces  

The thing is is that they are a huge part of your family.  I told Katie things that no other living soul knows simply because I trusted her and knew that she wouldn't judge me.  I know that might sound really bizarre but I would imagine you know what I mean.

The gap they leave in your life is vast, although in time, you will find that you remember her and love her in a happy way and the sadness begins to fade.  I still miss Katie so much and I will think of something or be doing something that will remind me of her and I will have a little cry.

We had her cremated and she is in the garden next to a beautiful climbing rose called "Katie"  

Take time to grieve for Petra hun........be sure that she was looked after and loved so much.

Jo xxxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh honey I am so very sorry to read of the loss of your beloved doggy... they steal into our hearts and they are part of the family, no matter that they have 4 legs and a tail...

Gentle   winging their way to you hon

Much love
Emcee xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your news, no words to describe how you are feeling right now. I have lost a few pets and always go out and get new ones almost straight away as it helps me deal with the loss. Take your time like everyone says, you have 15 years of wonderful memories that will always be with you. 

Big big hugs
Yx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your wonderful replies! We have a lovely photo of Petra where she is doing a food trick with my dh.He own little pup is looking on in the background. Unfortunately we gave the little pup away when we moved 4 yrs ago as we were renting before our house was signed and they wouldnt allow pets. The two went to a friend's in the country for a while but then we felt that it wasnt fair on the pup that we were out at work all day. Petra was already getting on abit and was able to wander around at home.

I am sure we will get a dog in the future but not just yet.Thankyou again girls xxxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Such a sad time Irisheyes. I know how it hurts and feel for you sweetheart.
Love, Jq xxx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Irisheyes

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear doggy. 

I just wanted you to know I was thinking about you.

Love

VT
x


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Irisheyes I hope things are starting to become less painful. We lost our dog in the same way about 18months ago. Having taken on the dog with DH and having never been a dog person was completely unprepared for the sense of loss and grief we both experienced. The walks I used to take her on the sorting her out to stay with my parents hen we went away. The carrot peelings which she used to love which now have to be thrown away. We will get another dog I'm sure but it has take up till now to feel that it might be time. We could never replace Misty and up till now we would have just wanted a similar dog which is never a good thing.

DiannaK


----------

